# About.com- How IBS Is Diagnosed



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Many of you report frustration with your doctors for just brushing off your symptoms as "IBS". It can be so confusing to feel so sick, to be in so much pain, and to have your doctor come up with a diagnosis without sending you out for a thorough diagnostic workup. I know that many of you feel that IBS is a "catch-all" diagnosis - one that is given when your doctor doesn't really know what is going on with you.

In many cases, that may be true. However, there is supposed to be some rhyme and reason behind the process of giving someone an IBS diagnosis. Here is what your doctor should be doing:

IBS Diagnosis

Many of you report frustration with your doctors for just brushing off your symptoms as "IBS". It can be so confusing to feel so sick, to be in so much pain, and to have your doctor come up with a diagnosis without sending you out for a thorough diagnostic workup. I know that many of you feel that IBS is a "catch-all" diagnosis - one that is given when your doctor doesn't really know what is going on with you.

In many cases, that may be true. However, there is supposed to be some rhyme and reason behind the process of giving someone an IBS diagnosis. Here is what your doctor should be doing:

IBS Diagnosis


 My Bio | Facebook | Twitter | Google+ | Newsletter Signup 

View the full article


----------

